# Meßner Drehzahlsteller DS350 an Oase Aquamax Eco 8000



## Smitie (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin immer noch auf der Suche meine Oase Eco 8000 preisgünstig elektronisch zu regeln. Hier im Forum wurde ich auf den Meßner (www.messner-pumpen.de) Drehzahlsteller DS350 aufmerksam gemacht. Meine Frage nun, nutzt jemand diesen Drehzahlsteller erfolgreich an einer Oase Aquamax Eco Pume Bj. 2007?
Ich habe bereits bei Meßner nachgefragt. Dort konnte man mir diese Frage nicht beantworten.

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## gerd5000 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meßner Drehzahlsteller DS350 an Oase Aquamax Eco 8000*

Hallo. Ich betreibe eine Aquamax Eco 12000 mit dem Drehzahlsteller DS 350 von Messner. Die Aquamax Eco 12000 hat einen angegebenen max. Verbrauch
von 130 Watt. Eigendlich wollte ich für den Winterbetrieb eine kleinere Pumpe kaufen. Dieses habe ich mir mit dem Drehzahlsteller von Messner erspart.
Ich kann damit die Aquamax bis 30 Watt Verbrauch runterfahren. Wenn Deine Eco 8000 eine 2007er Baureihe ist, so kann man sie mit dem Drehzahlsteller regeln. 

Gruss Gerd


----------



## ra_ll_ik (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meßner Drehzahlsteller DS350 an Oase Aquamax Eco 8000*

Moin
mit dem Modell aus 2007 sollte es gehen.
Aber im Zweifel mal hier nachfragen:

http://www.oase-livingwater.com/extensions/forum/


----------

